# Ibanez Jem appreciation thread!!!!



## mystix (Sep 8, 2012)

I am on a Jem kick these days. I picked up both of these on the past 2 weeks. 







Jem7VWH
Jem777DY

Post pics of your Jems!!!


----------



## 7stringDemon (Sep 8, 2012)

I appreciate Jem's.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't own one though. I've played a 7VWH and a 90th HAM though. 

Turns out I'm not a fan of Jem necks.

Yet I love RG's, UV's and RG7's.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 8, 2012)

^ JEM7 with Lace Alumitone-Purple-Deathbucker mod (needs to be wiped down lol)






^ JEM77BRMR Bad Horsie

Looking to add a BSB or VSBL soon!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Sep 8, 2012)

I want a Jem.

I don't even care what kind it is, I just want one. Any one.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 8, 2012)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> I want a Jem.
> 
> I don't even care what kind it is, I just want one. Any one.



Give it a month... the Sexxxiverse will be for sale again!


----------



## 7stringDemon (Sep 8, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> Give it a month... the Sexxxiverse will be for sale again!


 
I'm starting to doubt the quality and playability of that thing . It must REALLY suck!


----------



## Papaoneil (Sep 8, 2012)

I dont know, I think the Sexxxiverse is in the same group as the red Mayones that everyone on here has owned, A really good guitar that needs to be experienced by the community,


----------



## Necris (Sep 9, 2012)

I think Sevenstring.org is an Ibanez Jem appreciation forum.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 9, 2012)

2005 6string Bad Horsie has been on my wish list since 2005.
Maybe someday.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 9, 2012)

I love my JEMs... but I think my JP4 is my favorite 6-string that I own! 

I love the Steve's Special pickup.


----------



## bob123 (Sep 9, 2012)

Used to own this bad boy, but jpuniverse owns it now


----------



## mystix (Sep 9, 2012)

Whoa... Is that a custom made model or a LNG? The swirl looks like nothing I've ever seen


----------



## robare99 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## DslDwg (Sep 9, 2012)

I love my RB - I hardly ever play it. Every time I think about selling it - I pick it up and nope it's not going anywhere.


----------



## robare99 (Sep 9, 2012)

Aaaaaaaa the Rootbeer is my favorite!!!!


----------



## angelophile (Sep 9, 2012)

robare99 said:


> Does a member own all those !?
> 
> You could sell them and buy a house !


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Sep 9, 2012)

HOLYCRAP robare99 can I come over to play *drools* LIST MAN LIST.... theres at least a couple in there I`d sell my nuts for...


----------



## SammerX (Sep 10, 2012)

Just saw Vai tonight at the Egg in Albany, NY. AMAZING show. 3 hours of greatness. Had a hard time snapping pictures with my phone, but I got a not-terrible one when he was in his alien suit... 






Oh yeah, JEMs. Here is my JEM tribute/copy/clone thing that I built. There are way more pictures of it in my NGD thread for it.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Sep 10, 2012)

I love em! Just got my Floral Jem last week (NGD thread is floating around) which is my third in my life and I used to have a 90th Ham one which was gorgeous. 

Personally I love all the old school Jems, with the insane colour schemes and inlays, so original at the time. Jem's for a while now been quite boring in contrast.... heres a few pics of the old school ones I love!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> Give it a month... the Sexxxiverse will be for sale again!





7stringDemon said:


> I'm starting to doubt the quality and playability of that thing . It must REALLY suck!





Necropolis said:


> I dont know, I think the Sexxxiverse is in the same group as the red Mayones that everyone on here has owned, A really good guitar that needs to be experienced by the community,



I've come close to buying it twice now, and after talking to two previous owners, I don't think I'll go for a third. 

It certainly looks amazing, with it fancy woods and all, but it took three owners just to sort out play-ability issues and make it a complete guitar. There seems to be some mystique to it now, but a lot of folks forget that it was ordered as a project and was delivered in incomplete pieces from a builder with a somewhat dubious history. 

I think people expect something quite different once they hold it.


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 10, 2012)

Louis Cypher said:


> I love em! Just got my Floral Jem last week (NGD thread is floating around) which is my third in my life and I used to have a 90th Ham one which was gorgeous.
> 
> Personally I love all the old school Jems, with the insane colour schemes and inlays, so original at the time. Jem's for a while now been quite boring in contrast.... heres a few pics of the old school ones I love!



Even though my RB might be the most boring JEM there is I so agree with you. Both the older FP's were very cool. You posted my absolute favorite JEM ever the PMC. Wish I could find a good version of one of those for under a mint. 

The current FP2 they did was boring - the current universe is boring. Where are the crazy and flashy guitars that we know Vai for. The bad horsie was probably the last cool JEM Ibanez did IMO.


----------



## DC23 (Sep 10, 2012)

I used to have an ebony board vwh, loved it but had to sell it due to hard times. I did have the chance to play an old school 777dy and thought the neck was actually a little chunky compared to my vwh. My next one will be a bad horsie though, I love that thing.


----------



## robare99 (Sep 10, 2012)

angelophile said:


> robare99 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Haha yeah man, they are mine. Here's my acoustics...




Plus a couple extras...

1967 Harmony Rocket





1965 Gibson Firebird VII


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Sep 10, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've come close to buying it twice now, and after talking to two previous owners, I don't think I'll go for a third.
> 
> It certainly looks amazing, with it fancy woods and all, but it took three owners just to sort out play-ability issues and make it a complete guitar. There seems to be some mystique to it now, but a lot of folks forget that it was ordered as a project and was delivered in incomplete pieces from a builder with a somewhat dubious history.
> 
> I think people expect something quite different once they hold it.


 
yeah, I had to have the neck and fretboard sanded and the frets replaced, and shim the neck to get it where i wanted, then I ended up selling it like a moron. It wasn't what I wanted when I got it, and after I fixed it up I got 8 string gas. Tell you though, I'd kill to get it back stateside where I could get my hands on it again! Plays like a newer Universe but sounds more like a Les Paul. I have noticed, movement of the sexxxi has slowed considerably, hopefully someone will make here honest.


----------



## angelophile (Sep 10, 2012)

Got to ask if you actually play them all ??

I know they can be an investment and increase in value, is that the plan?


----------



## Brandon (Sep 10, 2012)

Ahhh. My favorite guitars, pretty much ever. I've made a decree to own every single one. 

Here are some pics of my RB, which was a sweet, random score. One of my favorite Jems. I think I'll be looking out for a swirl or an FP2 next (after Amarionette is done recording our album of course. Both albums and guitars aren't cheap.)










And the entire Ibby Gang.


----------



## angelophile (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone know where I can get a book/catalogue about all the Jem models?


----------



## Brandon (Sep 10, 2012)

angelophile said:


> Anyone know where I can get a book/catalogue about all the Jem models?



Ibanez Rules Catalog Index

Wonderful site.


----------



## angelophile (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks, good browsing !


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 10, 2012)

robare99 said:


>



I don't hate you or anything.....


----------



## robare99 (Sep 10, 2012)

mr_rainmaker said:


> HOLYCRAP robare99 can I come over to play *drools* LIST MAN LIST.... theres at least a couple in there I`d sell my nuts for...



Starting at the front, by rows...

Stripped SK Jem
2 floral Jems
3 floral Jems

No name green swirl ibanez 
Black 7 string ibanez
Black & purple Herc Fede swirl 
Multicolor Darren Johansen swirl

Fire red RG550
Jem VDY
DY RG550
DY Jem
SK Jem with palmrest

Blue mirror 550
White Chibanez (gone, now replaced with blue swirl)
Black RG550
Salmon RG770? (no pick guard, sharktooth inlays)
White RG750 (black chrome hardware, sharktooth inlays)
Blue RG550


So not really enough for a house lol but still pretty decent. 



I haven't bought a Jem in a few years. I've been improving my PA setup...


----------



## robare99 (Sep 10, 2012)

angelophile said:


> Got to ask if you actually play them all ??
> 
> I know they can be an investment and increase in value, is that the plan?



I mainly play the stripped one and the first floral on the left. I gig with them all the time. 

I play the white Kramer ferrington for an acoustic. The others, honestly not so much. I guess they were investments in that I could always sell them if the going gets tough. I'm hoping one day they are worth more than I paid for them. 

My PA, including trailer, I'm in for about $34k. 

Upgrading to a LED light rig is next on the plan. There's probably an easy $3k. But at least my sound company pays for itself and it's own upgrades.


----------



## robare99 (Sep 10, 2012)

Brandon said:


> Ahhh. My favorite guitars, pretty much ever. I've made a decree to own every single one.
> 
> Here are some pics of my RB, which was a sweet, random score. One of my favorite Jems. I think I'll be looking out for a swirl or an FP2 next (after Amarionette is done recording our album of course. Both albums and guitars aren't cheap.)
> 
> ...



Totally jealous of that Root Beer!!! It's just so organic! I'm building one, I have an RB body and a Jem neck, with the screw heads. So with any luck it should turn out alright!!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Sep 11, 2012)

Ibanez Rules and the Jemsite are incredible sites for anyone obsessed with Jems or universes (or Ibanez in general)
Edit
Catalog pages from the glory years - 1987 to 1993

1987

















1988









1989





1990





1991





1992









1993


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 11, 2012)

That's what I'm talking about - so many great JEM's during that period. Although I'd give a shout out for 10th, Y2KDNA and Bad Horsie.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Sep 11, 2012)

the 80`s were EPIC.


----------



## brett8388 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm on a big Jem collecting kick right now - can't get enough of them. Here are a few...

DNA





DNA





DNA





Unplayed LNG





20th


----------



## JP Universe (Sep 12, 2012)

^ Holy fuck......


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2012)

The Second DNA is amazing!

I've been on a Jem kick lately.... Stupid money


----------



## robare99 (Sep 12, 2012)

Niiiiiiiiice!!!


Man I missed out on an EPIC PMC on eBay a couple years ago. 


:,(


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 12, 2012)

You guys are KILLIN' me with some of these! Man, that 20th will set ya back some......I would LOVE to have one of those!


----------



## Dooky (Sep 12, 2012)

1993 was such an awesome year! 
So much choice in colours and design! I would've bought at least 6 of them - the: 77BFP, 77DY, 77FP, 777DY, Green dot and UV7MC (but I was only 11 years old)
I wish it was like that now. The only JEM that mildly excites me in the current line up is the FP2, but even that's nowhere near close to any of the JEMs they had on offer in '93.


----------



## drmosh (Sep 12, 2012)

can't find pics right now, but here's a video! A tasteless wanky one at that!


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 12, 2012)

Dooky said:


> 1993 was such an awesome year!
> So much choice in colours and design! I would've bought at least 6 of them - the: 77BFP, 77DY, 77FP, 777DY, Green dot and UV7MC (but I was only 11 years old)
> I wish it was like that now. The only JEM that mildly excites me in the current line up is the FP2, but even that's nowhere near close to any of the JEMs they had on offer in '93.



You said it - '93 was an amazing line up the only reason I give '92 a slight edge is the PMC is my favorite JEM ever. But 2 FP's and 2 universes plus all the others in the same year was amazing. 

Pisses me off too because I had money to burn during this period but was also at sea in a steal tube most of '93 which is the same reason I didn't know what a killer selection of JEM's there was and the reason I had money to burn. 

By the way Brett amazing Y2K family - wow


----------



## brett8388 (Sep 12, 2012)

DslDwg said:


> You said it - '93 was an amazing line up the only reason I give '92 a slight edge is the PMC is my favorite JEM ever. But 2 FP's and 2 universes plus all the others in the same year was amazing.
> 
> Pisses me off too because I had money to burn during this period but was also at sea in a steal tube most of '93 which is the same reason I didn't know what a killer selection of JEM's there was and the reason I had money to burn.
> 
> By the way Brett amazing Y2K family - wow



Thanks. Eventually I'll get all my Jems posted to my website but that takes time. Here are my other two DNA's...


----------



## decypher (Sep 12, 2012)

I know this is total boredom after all those amazing guitars, but since it's a JEM appreciation thread, I'll post mine anyway  . absolutely love it, the playability and feel is amazing and it's just the perfect guitar for me.


----------



## SammerX (Sep 12, 2012)

What do you all think about the scalloping on the last 4 frets? Do you think it is a very noticeable difference? Considering having it done on my custom.


----------



## Steve_U1S (Sep 12, 2012)

I certainly notice and appreciate the difference; gives me a lot more grip on those top frets... helps with bending and such, and I hop on up there fairly often as well.
I filtered that on from my Jem experiences through to my Universes, and then my various RG models (7620s, 1527s) 6s and 7s... even my FR, as I am too used to it.

I'd do it; it won't hurt anything, and will most likely help (as long as it's not done by a butcher =])


----------



## bob123 (Sep 12, 2012)

brett8388 said:


> Unplayed LNG
> 
> 
> 
> ...








WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


Ironically probably the cheapest one you;'ve posted, but by FAR my favorite!!!!


----------



## apadua (Sep 12, 2012)

saw this over at jemsite a few months back

1987/2010 JEM&Universe Chronicle


----------



## shadscbr (Sep 12, 2012)

Seeing those DNA's really have me missing my mine.  I must say though, it got me out of a tough financial time when my wife and I both lost our jobs to China-bound outsourcing, at the same time...so it holds both good and bad memories.....i would love another one someday 






















Shad


----------



## Brandon (Sep 12, 2012)

So many DNA Jems.....

Has anyone here gotten the new Seafoam Green Jem? I think that guitar is quite classy-looking.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Sep 12, 2012)

2KDNA, the 20th, the 10th, the Bad Horsie, all the crazy swirls... So much win.


----------



## bob123 (Sep 12, 2012)

mystix said:


> Whoa... Is that a custom made model or a LNG? The swirl looks like nothing I've ever seen



Missed this...

The answer is "YES" haha.

Had a jem7vwh, Hated the white/gold. Found some online vendors for swirls. Made this guy redo it SIX times before I was satisfied. But, its one of the best swirls I've had the pleasure of seeing, and it came out great. 

JP universe is the owner of it (minus the neck) and he did some amazing stuff with it!!!


----------



## shadscbr (Sep 12, 2012)

If I could get this player cond Jem10 back for what I sold it for...I would write the check this instant...fantastic guitar 






Shad


----------



## JP Universe (Sep 12, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Missed this...
> 
> The answer is "YES" haha.
> 
> ...


 
It's so close to being complete..... my luthier friend keeps fu%$ing around with it and has promised complete dates on 3 different occasions  The way he is talking about it though..... I think it's going to be amazing

His latest update is 'by this w-e'.......

Also *brett8388....... Seriously awesome jem collection 5 DNA'??? *

*How many jems do you have?*


----------



## Dooky (Sep 12, 2012)

Louis Cypher said:


>



My god this picture is awesome! Love it. 
These two JEMs are in my top 5 favourite JEMs of all time. I really wish they would make more like these. With the except of the FP2 the current JEM & UV line up is really boring and has been for too long now.


----------



## mystix (Sep 13, 2012)

Brandon said:


> So many DNA Jems.....
> 
> Has anyone here gotten the new Seafoam Green Jem? I think that guitar is quite classy-looking.



I've actually read a lot of reviews we here he quality control on those are horrible. Still, I would love to try one out!!!


----------



## brett8388 (Sep 13, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> It's so close to being complete..... my luthier friend keeps fu%$ing around with it and has promised complete dates on 3 different occasions  The way he is talking about it though..... I think it's going to be amazing
> 
> His latest update is 'by this w-e'.......
> 
> ...



Hate to answer that question this way but "I don't know - I would have to count". I've got some 1987 SK's in that aren't on my website yet, and also a bad ass GMC that just arrived. 

I guess three more than what is on my site but maybe one more I'm forgetting.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't know, I find the VWH one to be really classy looking. The 10th is gorgeous as well, just wish it didn't have the writing right there on the pickguard.

Eric


----------



## robare99 (Sep 16, 2012)

Put a different pick guard on it....


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Sep 25, 2012)

So for any of you JEM owners out there. Do you ever find that the tree of life inlay is a distraction to your playing at all?

For instance, for fretboards with offset dots or no dots at all, I find it difficult to keep my place on the fretboard during string skipping tapping passages. Playing rhythm isn't really a problem and leads isn't too bad, but tapping passages are difficult.

So, on the complete opposite side of the spectrum, the JEMs have quite a lot going on on the fretboard and is that distracting at all for soloing/lead play? I would tend to think it's not too bad for rhythm but having never played one, I really don't know! Thanks guys!

Eric


----------



## Jet9 (Sep 25, 2012)

Since I'll take any change I can to show off any of my Ibbies:















I don't own this one and I personally didn't like the way it played very much, but damn is it one sexy piece of plexiglass.


----------



## willis7452 (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's my er.. Jem.. kinda. The guy who had it first didn't like the monkey grip so he put a 87 rg550dy body on it. So im trying to track down an original body for it since I have everything else for it.


----------



## shadowlife (Sep 25, 2012)

brett8388 said:


>



That's the coolest DNA i've ever seen.


----------

